# Shave neck



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Do you mean NECK as in the front of the throat or NECK on the back where it meets the shoulders?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_If you mean the front of the neck, I go just below the adam's apple and bring it up from there to the ear.
_


----------



## Paula rene (Apr 23, 2010)

:doh:I want to shave the back and front of her neck. All the way around


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Ahhhhh....Have to leave that to someone else as mine are in a CC and a modified lion clip with a mane.
_


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

you mean like in a dutch (or variation of the dutch) clip?? With the whole neck shaved and the shoulders still fully furry? In which case you'd want to go looking at dutch photos for the best ideas. Generally leave it about an inch below the occiput and how far down towards the withers sorta depends on what you're trying to achieve, but probably don't go as far as the actual shoulder blades, leave too much on for a start and go from there... You can always take off more!!!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

double post; stupid internet


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

poof has about a 3 finger width shaved around her neck. right below her head ... it's a good spot as i can attach her prong collar for walking and it not get tangled up. her long topknot kind of hides it.


----------



## Paula rene (Apr 23, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> you mean like in a dutch (or variation of the dutch) clip?? With the whole neck shaved and the shoulders still fully furry? In which case you'd want to go looking at dutch photos for the best ideas. Generally leave it about an inch below the occiput and how far down towards the withers sorta depends on what you're trying to achieve, but probably don't go as far as the actual shoulder blades, leave too much on for a start and go from there... You can always take off more!!!!


Yes a dutch clip. Thanks I thought the clip was called that.  Do you think the shave neck would look good on her or should I wait for her hair to grow out a bit more. I cut her hair last week with a 1 in guard comb


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I think this is what you are referring to,I clipped Sonja like this a couple of weeks ago not perfect but I'm no professional. I also clip My boys neck like this but I keep him much shorter he was need a clip in this photo.


----------

